# Questionnaire: 3 minutes of your time.



## Alex

Hello Vapers. I'm doing research on E-cigarrettes for my University in Denmark. I would appreciate it very much if you could take 1-3 minutes to answer my questionaire. (docs.google.com)

submitted 5 hours ago by jannikn


66 comments

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1n2YkSIG2S943iMDp8GfxQ-AZHGObOT3fWM9bEVTF3n0/viewform?c=0&w=1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cfm78910

Done.


----------



## hands

done


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Done one for me and one for Jaco

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Love questionnaires  Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sorted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks to all of you guys and gals for helping this guy out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapingSquid

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Contributed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ice

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Node!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Done. 
Its a simple survey but he asks the right questions

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Done and dusted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ziti

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richard

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

finito

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Did I pass the exam? I haven't passed any before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hash Punk

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomcat

Done and submitted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokyg

All done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Wolf

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

quick and easy. Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franco2235

Done

Sent from my GT-I9500

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrBlaz3

awww is closed now, im curious what this was about


----------

